#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  >  來吧!你能在十分鐘內畫出多少呢?

## 火蜥蜴-555

在別的網站看到很有趣的活動

限時10分鐘, 你能完成多少呢?

發覺超刺激的唉!根本沒有時間想太多,只能拚命畫

先貼我自己的


剛開始真的很不熟練

不過越玩越上癮



十分鐘, 不用想了!抄起你的畫筆吧!!

----------


## 雪麒

這是10分鐘畫出來的啊......我看都可以上達人秀了......速度的極限在哪裡
形態居然可以在10分鐘內畫得如此準確？小獸我只能膜拜之
求高爪教學一下吧……這究竟是如何做到的？

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

手繪阿~超好玩的!!  > <   
不過我看過更強大的....

可是這樣練速度真的會增加呢!  
有空的話也來玩玩呀! 



追加一張 X9

----------


## 凱凱

有X9耶  XD 
555好厲害OWO/ 龍龍也畫的好棒>^<!!
出來吧！你們這些膽小鬼！（被揍

----------


## tobyhokh

十分鐘？！ :wuf_e_surprised:  :狐狸嚇到: 怎可能這麼完美的？？？

本狼投降了……

----------


## K2T_迷之叶

:jcdragon-shock: 十分鐘？我最多畫出半骨架而且還是不標准的那種Orz

----------


## 月狼戰神

十分鐘...我骨架畫到一半就時間到了吧
太強了~佩服佩服

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

玩上癮了




真的可以越畫越多呢 !!!   > <


有任何繪師有空的話也來玩玩呀!

----------


## K2T_迷之叶

十分鐘內一直想著狼人，狼人……
然後畫了這張

是畫完左手之後腦袋裏的狼人兄右手提著一個人（？）所以就看見提著一塊布
腿完全沒考慮，鼻子上的有一些紋，下半身完全沒考慮過就隨着感覺亂畫……Orz所以別在意下半身
現在看起來頭身不協調Orz

----------


## 月光牙狼

總之小狼我也來試試看了(欸

小狼我只是畫個塗鴉可是用代針比描線也描不到一半阿囧

而且描的還超級草率(默

----------


## 狂龍

好像還挺有趣的,我也來試試 


http://wolfbbs.net/attachment.php?at...1&d=1359853834

----------


## 小黑貓

哦!!我喜歡這主題WW~
也來分享一下10分的產物喵~ =D










其實都是情序上的發洩繪圖
和許也只有在發洩的這管道上才能10分的速繪吧 XD~

----------

